# removing silicone after de-rimming



## cstmgp (Aug 22, 2007)

I just removed the rim from a 10 gallon all glass, and scraped the bulk of the silicone off. The remainder is just that light haze left around the rim. The most common suggestion seems to be mineral spirits, any other suggestions?
Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

3m adhesive remover. its what I use when I need to recualk bathrooms. just don't get any on the silcone you wish to keep.

its often found at boating supply stores. 

The 3m part number is 08984, a quart is $25 bucks

Mineral spirts works, just takes more time. If I didn't have any 08984 on hand, I'd just use mineral spirts for a job that small. Not worth the time or money to go get it.


----------



## cstmgp (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, I ended up using the mineral spirits, and then scraping again. It al came off pretty quickly, and wasn't really to much work. Now I just need to find a smaller clamp on lamp, the on I'm using now looks a little bulky and worries me clamped to the glass. I'm currently using a 6500k 26w cfl, any other suggestions for nice growth? I'd like to use some plants that will grow out the top, maybe even flower???
Shaun


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Quite a few aquatic plants actually flower out of the water, but some are more willing to do this in a tank. 
Aponogeton (many species)
Echinorous (some sent out a long stem with flowers, then the flower parts turn into plants... like a Spider Plant)
Anubias will often flower in a tank, but the flower is under water. 
Crypts. Varies with species. Some flower under water, some send a stem high enough that the flower is out of the water. Very interesting flowers on some of them. Some are grown emersed for flowering. 
Hydrocotyle. I had one grow out of a tank, hang down the front, and the part that was out of the water had flowers. (Tiny little things, but hey! they were flowers)
Many more will flower with more light, as if there were living at the edge of a sunny pond. Roots and some stem in the water, leaves and flowers out of the water.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

That bulb should work very well. IDK what size tank you have, but i use a 13 & 15 watt 6500k CF bulb on my 10g and got outstanding growth. If it's a smaller tank, keeping a regular lighting pattern is necessary.


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

I would love to derim one of my 10s im just afraid ill mess it up


----------

